# 2 ww with a toddler



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi Ladies

I am now on the dreaded 2ww after having 2 blasts put back today. It started off fine - I was able to take it easy. The my huband had to go to work and I had to pick up my daughter a few times who is nearly 2 but a big girl and then bath her and put her to bed. I am really worried now that I have done too much...

How on earth do people take it easy when they have a toddler to look after..??

How much is it likely to affect implantaion

I remeber with her ET after that I lay down for ages and didnt do anything for a few days.

Hope all is going well with you all on this crazy journey...

Laura


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello,

i have a 9 and a half month old son and just had a FET. I tried to take it easy but it's just too hard. DH did what he could but i have to and want to, lift my son and care for him. Anyway, i carried on as normal, lifting him and the heavy buggy, shopping etc did much much more than when i pregnant with ds and we got a BFP. I'm 9 weeks tom. 

Wishing you lots of luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Ha ha Laura, good luck with taking it easy!  Nice to know Cleo's result though as I too am in same predicament.  They have to say take it easy, but noone would ever have a second child if it was that necessary!!


----------



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

Thank you so much Cleo - I really needed to hear that and huge congrats...

Hang in there Sabah - thinking of you - its so hard isnt it xxx


----------



## MillyFlower (Apr 6, 2007)

I too carried on as normal. My 11 month year old is still not crawling let alone walking and I got a BFP. I just tried to put my feet up when she was napping instead of ironing, cleaning, cooking etc...

Good luck


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks hun,    just saw your post on the other thread re friend and her blood test being positive, clinic said they can blood test monday 14dp5dt which is official OTD, although Dr who did ET said I can test after 12 days which is in the morning, so we shall see.   

I'm feeling ok again, DH asked again how much it would cost to do ICSI, bless him, but as I had a fun afternoon with DS I thought again its crazy not to just enjoy what I have which is so much than what others ever experience.  I don't want to add to our debt.  I think I am stressed about leaving Ds and returning to work in two weeks so the pressure of this working is even more heightened, as getting prgnant would mean I would be home again with DS in 8 months...have you been working, how did you cope?


----------



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

thank you so so much Milly flower and Pink and Whites for taking the time to post and congrats to you both how exciting! Its given me so much hope. I guess if they're going to stick they're going to stick!

I have one week now till OTD - havent ought any HPTS so cant be tempted...

REally appreciated your feedback xxx


----------



## RJS (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello All,

Just had ET today so read this thread with interest....

Good to see a few happy stories!
Loripori   when's OTD? Hope you get your BFP!

My DD is at the childminders today and DH will be around all weekend and Monday, then I am back to work Tues (only work 3 x days a week.) Having said that, I will still have to pick DD up for cuddles and although I wll try to take it easy I know it won't be really possible! 

  for all of us

xxx


----------



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi RJS

Congrats on your ET how exciting! Great that it sounds that you are taking things easy ish! Its so hard - but there are so many postivie stories about people who have been active and got BFPs. So lots of luck to you!!

My OTD is 26th April. I did a HPT yest and it was negative - I was totally gutted. However, I have had lots of support on here today and yest pm and feeel much more positive now.

I had 2 blasts transferred and never had this before so an hoping it all works....


----------



## RJS (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi,

Loripori -   It's so hard this IF business isn't it? It sounds like you tested a fair bit too early...I would try to hang in there (I know it's hard) and test again on OTD.  

I have been on the sofa watching the marathon today. DH has taken DD out but before she went she did plenty of jumping on me !

Good luck to you and all the others on here.xx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Lori

Really praying tomorrow gives you the most wonderful news ever     xxx


----------



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh Sabah - I am so plsd you have posted...

I did a HPT yest morn and got a faint line re tested again today and got the same it hadnt darkened in any way - I am driving myself crazy checking on websites for what this means...

Am having Beta done tomorrow...


----------



## MillyFlower (Apr 6, 2007)

Loripori, this means you are pregnant!!!!!!!     Congratulations honey. Mine did not get darker for weeks and that was with twins, using First Response!!!!

Well done you.


xx


----------



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

OH God Milly Flower - I am not sure if you are right.. I cant stop crying tho...

Apparently it could be a chemical pregnancy

It is very very faint and when i was preg last time with my DD it came up really clear straight away.

I need this waiting to be over the 2WW just about kills me - I feel like my life is on total hold and I am so horrible and distant to live with for my DH and DD ARGHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## MillyFlower (Apr 6, 2007)

Stop using Google, I promise mine was so faint! I look forward to hearing those blood results. PMA!!!!


----------



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

Well Milly Flower - you were right!!! 

Just got the call from the clinic - my level is 54. He seems very happy with this nad has asked me to come in for a scan in 2 weeks.

I cant quite believe it - I am in a state of shock.

Thank you to everyone for all your support. There is no way in this worl I would have gotten through this 2ww withiout you all xxx

Good luck to all else waiting xxx


----------



## MillyFlower (Apr 6, 2007)

Comgratulations again honey. So pleased for you.           

Now the wait for the first scan..... then the 12 week scan (or 13+3 in my case, tomorrow   )


----------



## RJS (Jun 22, 2009)

Congrats Loripori!! Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Milly -  for tomorrow.

xx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh Laura

I am so delighted for you!!!!! I am really glad it worked, it makes me feel better in a funny kind of way, God bless,    for healthy 8 months babe xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

Thank you so much Sabah - I am sure that it will al work out for you too next time. I cant thank you enough for all your support over the last 6 weeks - it has meant so much. I wish you all the best and will be checking on here for your posting re the next ccle - good luck honey!! xxxx

PS Does anyone know if 54 is a number to be happy with 10 days post 5 day transfer


----------



## RJS (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi All,

Loripori - I am so pleased for you. No idea about the HCG but that sounds good at quite an early stage.

Hope everyone else is well.

I went back to work today. Had spent the weekend pretty much relaxing with DH dealing with DD. Today I worked 7.30-4.45, then came home and did all the jobs and looked after DD and bathed her, carried her and put her to bed (twice ) So certainly didn't take it easy but that's the reality of it isn't it ladies?!

Not sleeping well....am waking up worrying. DD keeps asking for a baby sister too.  

 to you all

xxx


----------



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

Good luck RJS

Just remeber that I didnt have any time off work - Iam a primary school teacher and also the night of the transfer I had to put DD to bed abd sge was a nightmare, kicking and screaming up the stairs - I had to almost wrestle her to get her into her PJs. I was convinced that it wouldnt work beacuse of this and was so upset....

If its meant to be its meant to be - take care and good luck xxx


----------



## RJS (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi All,

Thanks for that reasurrance Loripori....how are you feeling? The fact is that when you've got a toddler it's impossible to properly relax anyway!   But we're so blessed with our little one's so am not complaining.

I have a friend with a 2 year old who's had recurrant m/c's. She is now 12 weeks pg with no.2 but has convinced herself that she mustn't pick up DD or be on her own with her at all....so she is getting people (mainly her parents) to look after her and DD whilst DH works. I thought she might do this until she's 12 weeks but it seems she's no intention of stopping.....it seems a bit unrealistic to me. My DD would literally throw a fit if I refused to pick her up....I have tried to limit it but she's my priority.

Anyway, the waiting is driving me crazy! Work is helping keep my mind busy busy but am very tired! 

Hope everyone else is OK.

xx


----------



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

That seems very un realistic of your friend...

Good luck with the 2ww - I find it easier when i am back at work as the days go faster...

When is yourOTD?? 

Good luck xxx


----------



## RJS (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks Loripori. I am not working until Tues now so will be going slowly mad! My OTD is Weds. () are not as sore as when I got my BFP so beginning to think it's not worked. Am achey but have used cylogest so many times I'm pretty sure it's just making my tummy bit upset. Want the 2ww to be over, but don't want the real hope of being pg to be over so am all over the place! 

Off to watch the debate. Hope everyone else is well.

xx


----------



## RJS (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi All,

Just a quickkie....am I mad to go for a bike ride on Monday with DD, DH and some friends? Won't be too far and will walk any hills. Just to a country pub for lunch and back. What do you think? Am worried I might be doing too much but can't stop living!  

Hope everyone is well. Had lovely massage today. Off to see Strictly Come Dancing The Professionals tomorrow night! Can't wait!  

xxx


----------



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

My doc actually advises gentle exercise as he says it gets all your blood circulating - as long as you dont go mad youll be fine - I am sure - hang in there youre on the last leg now!

My boobs didnt hurt one little bit on 2 ww - only maybe bruised form me prodding them so much in the hope that they were hurting!!

Still no symptons at all - i keep doing tests to check hcg level is still there as I feel no diff...


----------



## RJS (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi All,

Loripori - Can't say how much your words mean to me....  Did you feel symptonms when you got pg the first time? I didn't know I was pg at this stage but was defo feeling very sore boobs and also had headaches, extreme tiredness and some spotting. That's what's made me think that this hasn't worked as I feel totally normal. Usually just the cylogest makes me feel hormonal but I don't at all...

Having said that saw a friend today who has IVF twins after using donor egg and sprem (she's single and had an early menopause at 23,) and she said she felt nothing at all until she was 6 weks pg! Trying to stay calm...nothing I can do one way or the other now....

How you feeling?

Had an amazing time at Strictly Come Dancing last night. Just what the doc ordered! Paid for it today when DD got up (for 4th morning in a row) at 5.50 and DH had gone out already!   Had a house full ot toddlers and did them and Mum's all lunch so busy day but at least it's helping past the time. OTD Weds so approaching fast!!!! AAAARGH!!!

xx


----------



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi RJS

When I was pregnant last time I had a light headed dizzy feeling when I stood up qyuickly the day before OTD and started to feel ever so slightly sick mid morn. But this time STILL nothing - I have me first scan a week today and its dragging like mad - I am so scared that they are going to say there is nothing there - he worrying just continues...

Its so hard to know what is what. I think we all read into it too much due to our situation.

Try and keep busy thats the only thing that worked for me and just think that you are able to get pg and carry a baby as you have already done it - that gave me huge confidence...

Take care and goo luck for Wed - will check on here for any news xxxx


----------



## RJS (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks...I am busy busy with DD which is excellent for my mind. Back to work tomorrow as well.

Got bit annoyed with DD earlier and shouted and then felt so terrible as I never really do that so she got upset. Have apologised a million times. It's just the stress of this situation.

Every pg is different so hopefully the fact you are feeling nothing means that you will have a smooth and easy pg. How many embies did you have transferred? Have you told many people yet?

xx


----------



## shani10 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi i hope you dont mind me popping a reply on here

i was worrying about going back to work wednesday(had 2 blasto put back yest, fet) as im a nanny, i work with 1 family who has a 5 year old and 18month old twins(all ivf so has given me hope) and another family who have a demanding 3 year old and a 1 year old, but now reading your posts i feel a little more relaxed about it all!

thanku x shani


----------



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

Good luck Shani - I am sure all will be fine - just try and keep positive and dont do anything too drastic over the next few days...

Thinking of you today RJS - hoping you get that BFP xxxxx


----------



## RJS (Jun 22, 2009)

All,

Couldn't believe there was maintainence last night! But met some lovely ladies in the chatroom who gave me lots of support.









Sadly it's a







for me this morning. Feeling very numb and sad right now. I know I'm blessed so much already though.








to all the Shani in the next few days. Can't thank you all enough for the support and friendship on here.

Loripori -  for your scan. Keep in touch and thanks for all your support. xxx 
xxx


----------



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

So sorry RJS - my first FET after DD was a BFN too. Its gutting isntit even tho we have our wonderful chn.  When I felt really sad I just gave my DD an extra big hug!!

Will you try again - I hope so - wishing u lots of love and luck...

Good luck for your OTD too Shani xxx


----------

